# How many of you dated someone who is ugly?



## kaylin_marie (Feb 1, 2008)

All of the guys I've actually dated have been physically attractive in my eyes, but I can't say that I wouldnt date a guy that I wouldn't be attracted to at first glance, b/c there have been many guys that were friends of mine that I became attracted too just b/c of their personality. I don't know if a long relationship would come out of it or not though, because physical attraction is important to me.


----------



## beaglette (Feb 1, 2008)

Have you ever met someone who you wouldn't normally be attracted to but once you get to know them, they are gorgeous? I have.

I guess that is kind of a misnomer, actually because I really can't tell you if a person is nice looking or not unless I get to know them. There's only one guy who I, literally, ever turned to get a second look at and it wasn't because of the way he looked-- he had five children and it was the way he was amazingly interacting with them. And no, it wasn't a man I married...ha.

Warmly,

Brandi

aka beaglette


----------



## Jessica (Feb 1, 2008)

Well my husband is not an ugly duckling by any means but he was totaly not my type when we met. Actually we were total opposites!! He has long hair and I was totaly not into that, he is a biker and I tended to be more conservative. There was always a a spark there between us though (we were friends first).

I do believe though that there needs to be some sort of "chemistry" in order for you to persue something with this guy. So what the heck....go on a date and if there is no spark, well then you dont go out again but if you dont go out with him, you might never know what you're missing


----------



## Ricci (Feb 1, 2008)

I went from not that great looking in a relationship but he had his good qualities (Ended up a bad person to be with)to a Very good looking man ( I am with now) and I tell ya that's quite the change


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 1, 2008)

I possibly dated guys my friends thought were ugly (never crossed my mind to ask their opinon) - my friend right now is seeing a really butt-hurt looking guy, but does it matter now? No. As you get older .... I think it's just realizing that who someone looks isn't everything. I mean, I started liking people who I never found attractive at all - later on finding them to be the most good looking person ever. Haha. My ex is scrawny little dude but as we progressed... I really thought he was so handsome and stuff and the negatives rarely crossed my mind.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 1, 2008)

I think I agree, I have gone out with people who have become more attractive as we went out because I liked their personality. That being said, I'm not sure I could go out with someone I found repellent from the outset - 'different' from my usual type, maybe, really hideously ugly, no, I don't think I could. I have a feeling there is a thread on this already, I'll see if it can be found


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 1, 2008)

if you never find this person sexually attractive, it will never work out...

so you have to see if there is at least a sense of sexual chemistry... if not, you can always have a coffee buddy.


----------



## Bexy (Feb 1, 2008)

I dated a guy that was not one of the hottest dudes I dated and it lasted a while, we just kind of drifted apart.

I also dated a guy that a bunch of other girls were all hot for and let me tell you. He knew it, he was a total jerk.

So the way I see it, looks are not everything. But physical attraction is a big part of a relationship. So you have to have some kind of spark.

Thank goodness my hubby is hot and a great person. (must be why I have been married to the guy for over 15 years now, lol.


----------



## macface (Feb 1, 2008)

back then my high school boyfriend was cute now that I think about it hes horrible.


----------



## luxotika (Feb 1, 2008)

My sister dated a really super homely guy. His nose was the size of my hand (think Adrian Brody) and he dressed really poorly. She was only attracted to him because she was lonely. Everytime they were together, the song "Beauty and the Beast" played over and over in my head. They ended up breaking up because he is an alcoholic.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 1, 2008)

I say meet him...what if its a bad picture? Or what if he turns out to be the best guy you have ever meet? Maybe he just needs a little makeover. I always see on tv these butt ugly guys look gorgeous after makeoevers.


----------



## iatreia (Feb 1, 2008)

well, I'm not biased about looks, but think about genetics...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My sister dated a really super homely guy. His nose was the size of my hand (think Adrian Brody) and he dressed really poorly. She was only attracted to him because she was lonely. *Everytime they were together, the song "Beauty and the Beast" played over and over in my head*. They ended up breaking up because he is an alcoholic. Lmfao.
Sucks about the alcohol problem but LOL on everything else.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Feb 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My sister dated a really super homely guy. His nose was the size of my hand (think Adrian Brody) and he dressed really poorly. She was only attracted to him because she was lonely. Everytime they were together, the song "Beauty and the Beast" played over and over in my head. They ended up breaking up because he is an alcoholic. lmao.. 
I've never really "dated".. but I don't think i could date someone I wasn't physically attracted to.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 2, 2008)

a few years agoi had a bit of thing going on with a friend of mine who was such a great guy - funny, sweet, genuinely a really nice person who has never hurt anyone in his entire life but i'd be lying if i said i thought he was physically attractive. i WANTED to be attracted to him so bad but I just wasnt. And I learned that you really should not sleep with people you're not attracted to no matter how nice they are or how much you want to feel that way about them.

I'm not sure if it was because I wasnt attracted to him or because he'd been one of my best friends for about a year but it seriously made me cringe seeing him naked and like doing stuff to him lol.

and it messed up the friendship too but thats another thread!


----------



## LilRayofSun (Feb 4, 2008)

WOWZA! lol

I have to sort of side with guys on this one, who CARES if they are less than attractive? Looks fade in time on them, and on us.

When I married I married for love, yes I found him adorable.

But he is not what some would call attractive or hot.

His personality MADE him hot to me.

So many women pass up men whom they deem not good looking, or not enough of a looker.

Then years down the road are upset they cannot find a good man.

The good men are there, tons for the taking.

Imagine yourself blind, and concentrate on the qualities and character of the man.

Now if he SMELLS I might be inclined to gift him deoderant, lol, but looks are so inconsequential.

Some of the best lovers and providers throughout history were homely, or less than attractive,.

Food for thought I spose'


----------



## missmelaniem (Feb 4, 2008)

I haven't read any other responses, but I would just continue to get to know him and stay open, but listen to your gut about it. You may not have a romantic match, but you could end up with a really good friend!


----------



## rejectstar (Feb 4, 2008)

The first guy I "dated" wasn't really all that good looking. In fact, he totally wasn't my type at all, but I went for him because he was the first guy that ever showed interest in me, and I fell for it like an idiot. Yeah... big mistake.

In all honesty, my current boyfriend [who I love dearly] isn't smoking hot either, but I think that he's quite handsome when he's cleaned up



In general, he's pretty cute, and relatively good looking. I don't really mind that I don't have a drop dead gorgeous boyfriend, because then every other girl would be after him, too! LOL.

If you think about it, realistically, everyone is going to age and their good looks fade... but a loving, caring, respectful personality will always be there. Good looks are just a bonus that you get to enjoy while they last. I've known some extremely "beautiful" people as far as physical appearance goes, but when it turned out they had a nasty attitude, the beauty was gone in my eyes. It's harder to find a person with a good heart than it is to find a pretty face, IMO.


----------



## jessiej78 (Feb 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif All of the guys I've actually dated have been physically attractive in my eyes, but I can't say that I wouldnt date a guy that I wouldn't be attracted to at first glance, b/c there have been many guys that were friends of mine that I became attracted too just b/c of their personality. I don't know if a long relationship would come out of it or not though, because physical attraction is important to me. My thoughts EXACTLY.


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 12, 2008)

Well i wouldn't say he was ugly but different from the usually football jock yes. I ended up falling in love with him and he is the finest to me. I know he doesn't look like those meat heads and thats something i like most about him and i swear everyday i am afraid i will loose him he is my wonderful husband. It was the best thing i did was jumping out of my usual jock.


----------



## rejectstar (Feb 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PrettyFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am still very happy with this guy. I can't get over how nice he is and very understanding.I'm so happy that I gave him a chance!






I'm glad things are working out for you!!Have fun


----------

